# Tip on Squaring



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tom?............Tom, you still here?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I mention your name and 7 posts later here you are. What a coincidence.



I always keep my eye one you Leo. 

Have you ever framed anything Leo? Not bustin your chops yet, just askin.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Framed plenty. Helped on a couple of houses, built half dozen sheds, a dozen decks a few sunrooms. Ya, I've framed.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

@nd battle of this thread begins................................


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

What is a hypotenuse?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Framed plenty. Helped on a couple of houses, built half dozen sheds, a dozen decks a few sunrooms. Ya, I've framed.


Ok you can stay for a while then.:laughing::laughing:

That kind of background makes you a better woodworker IMHO. 

I bet you were a real picky PIA while you were doing it though.:whistling


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Just for the record bro's, I know all about hypotenuse. Hell, I even know how to spell it !  Laser deal works well. As long as you double check it. I'm talking REAL cut up houses. Twenty five inside and outside corners and so forth.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

the long line on a right triangle probably misspelled


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

knucklehead said:


> What is a hypotenuse?


Its the C squared in Pythagorum Theorum 
Yeah I know I spelled it wrong


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Warren said:


> Its the C squared in Pythagorum Theorum
> Yeah I know I spelled it wrong


I always just find the center of either top or bottom plate,stick a nail there ,hook my tape on that and measure to the corners.
I don't know what theory that is.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Gus Dering said:


> Ok you can stay for a while then.:laughing::laughing:
> 
> That kind of background makes you a better woodworker IMHO.
> 
> I bet you were a real picky PIA while you were doing it though.:whistling


Started out my career in the field. Then went into the shop. After that place made it hard to get my paycheck from them I went out after a few more shop jobs. Ended up working with a GC for a while, did just about everything. Framing, siding, flooring, windows, doors, drywall, brick, poured concrete, lots of digging, post and beam construction, roofing. Hell, I have put up slate, asphalt, cedar, rubber membrane and fake slate. Hated all roofing. Did a lot of general building until I got a shop of my own. After that the building usually ended up helping friends and family. I don't think I have framed anything in about 5 years.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

knucklehead said:


> I always just find the center of either top or bottom plate,stick a nail there ,hook my tape on that and measure to the corners.
> I don't know what theory that is.


Thats the theory of relatively square!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

knucklehead said:


> I always just find the center of either top or bottom plate,stick a nail there ,hook my tape on that and measure to the corners.
> I don't know what theory that is.


You are locating the chords on a circle.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

It is a circular square


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Warren said:


> ...I frame a lot of houses. I know that you can,t always trust every wall.





Tom R said:


> You frame a lot of houses and you can't trust the walls??
> 
> Allrightee then . . .





Warren said:


> Somebody please explain where I criticized anybody. I just gave an alternate method,which was questioned, then I responded by questioning the first method. And then my reputation was assaulted. i love this site. Always amusing.





Tom R said:


> And some ask why I stopped giving tips??


Two sensative people disagreeing with eachother.... Reminds me of my wife and sister-in-law. Good grief!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

knucklehead said:


> It is a circular square


Unless it's a rectangle.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Warren said:


> Its the C squared in Pythagorum Theorum
> Yeah I know I spelled it wrong


 Actually Warren, that was very good spelling.

I have said it all my life. Us framers are a competitive and proud bunch. Hell, we're just about a sport. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Unless it's a rectangle.


 Generically, the term is "octatrihexasquangle"


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

But a rectangle still needs to be square. or then it becomes..................... a ...... uh ...... mess


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

knucklehead said:


> But a rectangle still needs to be square. or then it becomes..................... a ...... uh ...... mess


parallelogram


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

loneframer said:


> Generically, the term is "octatrihexasquangle"


I put that into google and it didn't come up with anything. I was shocked.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

strathd said:


> Actually Warren, that was very good spelling.


pythagorean


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> But a rectangle still needs to be square. or then it becomes..................... a ...... uh ...... mess


 I installed an oval window for a customer who told me from the ground looking up to the attic,"it's not level." I told her the window is level, the house is not.:laughing:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

strathd said:


> Actually Warren, that was very good spelling.
> 
> I have said it all my life. Us framers are a competitive and proud bunch. Hell, we're just about a sport. :laughing:


I know, we should have some framing competitions. Electricians have some national competitions. Framing would be a little more exiciting than electrical and settle the question that is discussed in bars all over the country. "Who is the best framer?"


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Warren said:


> parallelogram


unless it's _really_ mucked up... then you can only call it a quadrilateral


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

loneframer said:


> I installed an oval window for a customer who told me from the ground looking up to the attic,"it's not level." I told her the window is level, the house is not.:laughing:


It does look like it is tilted a few degrees counterclockwise.:sad:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Leo G said:


> It does look like it is tilted a few degrees counterclockwise.:sad:


Yes, I agree... I'd be pissed if I were her too :laughing:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

cockeyed


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> It does look like it is tilted a few degrees counterclockwise.:sad:


 Exactly, the house was balloon framed in 1923, it leans 1 3/4 to the right. I had a hell of a time tying in all the additions to get them plumb. Who'd have thought it would show up on an oval window?


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd want my money back................:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

strathd said:


> I'd want my money back................:laughing:


 As it is I made about 5 bucks an hour on that job. I can't even begin to explain that.:furious:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have worked on a lot of older homes. Lots of 18th centuries to be exact. When you work on them you leave the level home. You have to match up the work with what's there. Sucks when you are dealing with doors. If you put them in plumb and level they work good but look like crap. If you put them with the flow of the house the either swing open or close by themselves but look like they flow with the house...whatta ya gonna do???


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

K2 said:


> I know, we should have some framing competitions. Electricians have some national competitions. Framing would be a little more exiciting than electrical and settle the question that is discussed in bars all over the country. "Who is the best framer?"


 I'm about 15 years out of that contest, unless their is a finger pointing and hollering event.:w00t::laughing:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

How about a cabinet making contest beteen Leo and Gus. Only one rule.
There can be no computers involved.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

naptown CR said:


> How about a cabinet making contest beteen Leo and Gus. Only one rule.
> There can be no computers involved.


F dat

This was BC (before computer)


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I have worked on a lot of older homes. Lots of 18th centuries to be exact. When you work on them you leave the level home. You have to match up the work with what's there. Sucks when you are dealing with doors. If you put them in plumb and level they work good but look like crap. If you put them with the flow of the house the either swing open or close by themselves but look like they flow with the house...whatta ya gonna do???


 I didn't touch the inside of the old house except for trimming the new windows. However the front porch with octagon and the 1400 sq. ft. addition needed to be plumb and level. It didn't help when the excavator undermined the old foundation and 25% of it fell into the hole. I wasn't involved in the excavation or foundation work.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

K2 said:


> I know, we should have some framing competitions. Electricians have some national competitions. Framing would be a little more exiciting than electrical and settle the question that is discussed in bars all over the country. "Who is the best framer?"


 I saw a union contest on TV quite a few years ago. Each competitor was handed plans to build a shed type structure at the start of the competition. No prior planning just get the plans and go. Some of those guys were good.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Leo G said:


> F dat
> 
> This was BC (before computer)


 except for generating cut lists only


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That was all done by head scratching and pencil. I have only been using the rendering program (eCab) for about two years. Mostly use a stick by stick CAD program I got for $13 a decade ago. I did use it to make drawings for the client. Mostly it was taken from catologs, mixing and matching pcs and parts until we got to something they liked. I don't have a CNC so it is always just a rendering and cutlist program for me.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Leo G said:


> ....When you work on them you leave the level home. You have to match up the work with what's there. Sucks when you are dealing with doors. If you put them in plumb and level they work good but look like crap. If you put them with the flow of the house the either swing open or close by themselves but look like they flow with the house...whatta ya gonna do???


I have explained the virtues 
of self closing doors more
than once.
No extra charge Ma'am.:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

So, did Tom actually have
a tip to begin with? :blink:

Or is this whole thread 
a pointless and elaborate 
ruse to suck in the unwary? :shifty:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

neolitic said:


> So, did Tom actually have
> a tip to begin with? :blink:
> 
> Or is this whole thread
> ...


 
Actually he may have. unfortunately we got off topic It happens sometimes.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

naptown CR said:


> sometimes.


:blink:


----------

